# Tool rest for bowls



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I have a Jet midi lathe and would like to get an S shaped tool rest for turning bowls. All the ones I have found so far are too big and have a post that is too large to fit my lathe. Does anyone know where I can find one with a 5/8" shank???


----------



## TonyR (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ken, try PENN STATE INDUSTRIES They should be close to you. or use there web site.:smile:

TonyR


----------



## Bill Bolen (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought mine from PSI and found them to be excellent. I also got the 3 piece round bar set listed lower on the page and use them a lot...Bill...
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/toolrests.html


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You might also check out my friends at www.bestwoodtools.com


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*jet tool rests*

Ken,
I made a couple of S shaped rests for my jet midi. I bought a 3' piece of 5/8" roundstock at home depot. Put the last inch of the rod in a smooth jawed metal vise. I used a small oxy-acetylene torch to heat to cherry red and with moderate pressure started to bend it and form a curve. Move the torch down further and bend it the other way to form an S. Cut off with a hacksaw when cool. Cut another short piece to match the height of the post in your existing tool rest. Grind a fishmouth shaped curve in the top of the short piece to match the radius of the roundstock. Weld together. I used a Tig welder, but mig would work fine. Smooth off any rough edges. Wire wheel entire piece to get rid of the black scale that comes on the metal. Use a product such as 'Tool Guard' to keep from rusting. I made a couple different shapes. It helps to offset the post to one side to allow the rest to pivot into the inside of the bowl. The piece of metal cost 4-5 bucks. 
Mike Hawkins:shifty:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I bought mine for Penn State Ind. It is a hook shaped tool rest with a 5/8 in post. It works great but i wish they made one with the curve also going the other way so it would be shaped like a U


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I had a straight one made by Brent English of Robust lathes. It's 12" long and easily reaches into any bowl I've needed to do. I have some curved tool rests but almost never use them.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

firehawkmph said:


> Ken,
> I made a couple of S shaped rests for my jet midi. I bought a 3' piece of 5/8" roundstock at home depot. Put the last inch of the rod in a smooth jawed metal vise. I used a small oxy-acetylene torch to heat to cherry red and with moderate pressure started to bend it and form a curve. Move the torch down further and bend it the other way to form an S. Cut off with a hacksaw when cool. Cut another short piece to match the height of the post in your existing tool rest. Grind a fishmouth shaped curve in the top of the short piece to match the radius of the roundstock. Weld together. I used a Tig welder, but mig would work fine. Smooth off any rough edges. Wire wheel entire piece to get rid of the black scale that comes on the metal. Use a product such as 'Tool Guard' to keep from rusting. I made a couple different shapes. It helps to offset the post to one side to allow the rest to pivot into the inside of the bowl. The piece of metal cost 4-5 bucks.
> Mike Hawkins:shifty:


 I'll second this statement. I plan to make a few myself this weekend. Nothing curved right now as I havnt started bowl turning yet but I cant believe the prices on the rests available on the market.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Lee valley sells these and you can buy the right size to fit your rest base. The posts have a threaded top so you can interchange a straight and S toolrest on the same post.


----------

